# This is how I want to dress my K3



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm already picking out skins and covers for my new baby. I'm having a hard time deciding. I love the Hummingbird cover. I had the Dragonfly Pond with my K1 and really loved it. The Hollyhock is also calling me. Hope DecalGirl and Oberon will be able to get a K3 early so that I can order as soon as I get it. Tell which one you like the best.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow! I really love that first combo.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Wow! I really love that first combo.


It is my first choice. I just love the red hummingbird. I hope they start making the Oberon covers soon.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

OMG, they are all beautiful.  I would have a very hard time deciding.  Good luck.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kathy said:


> It is my first choice. I just love the red hummingbird. I hope they start making the Oberon covers soon.


Well, they're not going to able to make anything until they actually get a K3 and they get it the same time as everybody else does.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I like them all, so you need to get three Kindles so you can have one in each outfit...and you might want a fourth so there will be one for every season...or you could get 7 and make it one for each day of the week...or 12...52...365...+1 for leap year...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> I like them all, so you need to get three Kindles so you can have one in each outfit...and you might want a fourth so there will be one for every season...or you could get 7 and make it one for each day of the week...or 12...52...365...+1 for leap year...


I think you could quailfy for #1 enabler award for this comment. LOL.
deb


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

Definitely the first combo...It is so beautiful!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Well, they're not going to able to make anything until they actually get a K3 and they get it the same time as everybody else does.


I know. Wouldn't it be nice if Amazon gave the makers of the skins and covers one in advance. I will probably order the Amazon cover to use until I can get the Oberon.



MAGreen said:


> I like them all, so you need to get three Kindles so you can have one in each outfit...and you might want a fourth so there will be one for every season...or you could get 7 and make it one for each day of the week...or 12...52...365...+1 for leap year...


My family are already trying to put me in a program for all of my gadgets. You are a really good enabler. lol


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I like the first combo the best, the Oberon is gorgeous! I might even change my mind and get that one! I'm currently hoping to get the original Dragonfly Pond cover (without the frog) in fern, which I already have for my K2i; but then, I might as well get a different cover to enjoy.

This is my Dragonfly Pond cover:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Mandy said:


> I like the first combo the best, the Oberon is gorgeous! I might even change my mind and get that one! I'm currently hoping to get the original Dragonfly Pond cover (without the frog) in fern, which I already have for my K2i; but then, I might as well get a different cover to enjoy.
> 
> This is my Dragonfly Pond cover:


I had the Dragonfly Pond in Fern with my K1 and I really loved it. I have the Sky Blue Hokusai Wave for my K2. My first choice is the Hummingbird cover.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

That's strange...can't get my pic to show up.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

drenee said:


> I think you could quailfy for #1 enabler award for this comment. LOL.
> deb





Kathy said:


> My family are already trying to put me in a program for all of my gadgets. You are a really good enabler. lol


Who, me?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Mandy said:


> That's strange...can't get my pic to show up.


The picture is showing for me.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Kathy said:


> The picture is showing for me.


Ty, Kathy. It's blank on my screen. I wonder if Oberon is still making the original DP on request? I received mine 5 months ago.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Mandy said:


> Ty, Kathy. It's blank on my screen. I wonder if Oberon is still making the original DP on request? I received mine 5 months ago.


Are you at work? When I'm in my office I can't view pictures that are from websites like Photobucket. They are blocked.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I  plan  to get the M-edge "Dog and the Door"  New Yorker for my K3.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I like the gold combination best.  It's funny because I never liked the gold colored Oberon until now.  LOL...


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I think the red combo is the prettiest.  I'm not an Oberon lover myself, but those hummingbird covers are SO pretty.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I wonder about skins.. with the back of the Kindle 3 described as a "Soft-touch textured back", the back skin may be sort of minimal, as it was on the K1.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

Seamonkey said:


> I wonder about skins.. with the back of the Kindle 3 described as a "Soft-touch textured back", the back skin may be sort of minimal, as it was on the K1.


Yeah, I've been wondering the same thing. And that kind of defeats the purpose of a skin in a way, since the back is the prettiest part.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> I wonder about skins.. with the back of the Kindle 3 described as a "Soft-touch textured back", the back skin may be sort of minimal, as it was on the K1.


I agree. Wish you could just order the front. When in the cover that is really all you see anyway. I very seldom take mine out of the cover.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

They're all beautiful, but I like the first one best.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> I plan to get the M-edge "Dog and the Door" New Yorker for my K3.


I think I might try that one for my new K3 also. 
I almost bought one for my K2i the same day the K3 was announced. I had it in my cart and had looked up a 25% discount code and had it applied and everything....so glad I decided not to yet or I would have have been banging my head against the wall!


----------



## RowdysMom (Aug 2, 2010)

I think they are all beautiful and they match so perfectly!  The first one is my favorite though!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

First combo.  So pretty.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Jaasy said:


> I like the gold combination best. It's funny because I never liked the gold colored Oberon until now. LOL...


I agree, suddenly I really like the Hollyhocks in Marigold; it's really pretty; the red is my 2nd favorite, not too wild about the green.


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

Lol I can't help, I love all the combo's you've picked out. All of them are just stunning and match beautifully. Good luck with your choice


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

ayuryogini said:


> I agree, suddenly I really like the Hollyhocks in Marigold; it's really pretty; the red is my 2nd favorite, not too wild about the green.


There are 2 shades of green. The dragonfly comes in the Fern, which is a beautiful soft green. I had that cover with my K1 and loved it. Right now, the red is my favorite so I'm pretty sure that is what I'll get.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I really like the first choice! The gold is very pretty too!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I sold my Oberon today and now I'm hoping that Oberon gets their Kindle quickly. I am pretty sure that I'm going to get the red hummingbird combo. I just love it.


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

My first kindle - the new K3G - should be in my hot little hands within 12 hours. I love the ideas on this post. I plan to get a blue ROF from Oberon and have already ordered Nadir from DecalGirl. Now let's see if I can figure out how to link the pictures.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

PiedTyper said:


> My first kindle - the new K3G - should be in my hot little hands within 12 hours. I love the ideas on this post. I plan to get a blue ROF from Oberon and have already ordered Nadir from DecalGirl. Now let's see if I can figure out how to link the pictures.


This is gorgeous together. Love the Roof of Heaven cover.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I want this skin to go with a red cover, but I'm not sure how it would look on a K3 (it's on an iPad here)...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Jaasy said:


> I want this skin to go with a red cover, but I'm not sure how it would look on a K3 (it's on an iPad here)...


So pretty. I wonder how they would position the flower on the K3 skin?


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

This is how I intend to dress my K3 which should be arriving w/in 2 weeks.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Tatiana said:


> This is how I intend to dress my K3 which should be arriving w/in 2 weeks.


Love it. My daughter wants to order the Oberon Peacock in red. This would be perfect for it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Got my DecalGirl today. K3 all dressed up. She just needs her Oberon and everything will be complete for awhile.


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

I really like the red hummingbird combo!


----------

